# Fische in den Teich !! aber wann ??



## m.jester (3. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
auch wenn es draußen noch ar...kalt ist und eine dicke Schneeschicht den Teich bedeckt möchte ich doch schon mal die Vorfreude auf den nächsten Sommer schüren. Habe vor, einige __ Moderlieschen in unseren Teich zu setzen (wenn ich dieses Jahr welche kriege,lol) und frage mich nun, wann soll ich mich auf die Suche begeben bzw. ab wann/welche Temp.  kann man Fische in den Teich setzen.
Hoffe ihr habt da ein paar Tip`s für mich.
Nette Grüße aus dem Sauerland
Mike


----------



## Annett (4. März 2006)

*AW: Fische in den Teich !! aber wann ??*

Hi Mike,

ich würde sagen: Das kommt darauf an... 
Wenn Du die Fische aus einem anderen Teich bekommst, dann ist das Umsetzen bei niedrigen Temperaturen sicherlich problemloser, als wenn sie aus einem warmen Hälterungsbecken beim Händler kommen. Sie müßten sich dann innerhalb kürzester Zeit an das wesentlich kältere Teichwasser gewöhnen.
Bedenke immer, dass sich die Fische auch noch an die anderen Wasserparameter (pH-Wert, Kh usw.) gewöhnen müssen. 
Also schön langsam in die Tüte/Eimer Teichwasser zugeben, egal ob die Fische vom Händler oder von einem Teichbesitzer sind!

Vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen: Vom warmen Händlerbecken in den kalten Teich ab ca. 15°C Wassertemp.(sind dann geschätzte 5°C Temperaturunterschied) ... damit müßtest Du auf der sicheren Seite sein 
Ansonsten muss die Anpassung seeehr langsam erfolgen.

Wenn Du die Fische direkt aus einem anderen Teich bekommen kannst, dann sind 10°C sicherlich auch kein Problem.

Soweit meine Meinung....


----------



## m.jester (6. März 2006)

*AW: Fische in den Teich !! aber wann ??*

Hi Annett,
Danke für deine Antwort. Werde dann wohl noch ne ganze Weile warten müssen, zur Zeit ist der Teich ja noch total zugefrohren :-(

Gruß
Mike


----------

